# DHP optical drive



## Mystjm (Nov 25, 2008)

_ I have a 2004 Dell DHP, slimcase, but not a slim tower. It lies down on it's side. My boss gave it to me after new ones were ordered for the workplace. I'd like to upgrade it for the use of a very nice in a local nursing home to use as a personal computer. However, it is missing an optical drive, and I don't now what other drivers it might need. Any ideals about what kind of drive I need or any other info on how to get it to work as a PC? I'm not too technical savvy__, (yeah, I know it shows =) ), but I can do basic maintenance and repair.

Thanks, for any and all input~Lyn_


----------

